
UX Developer is an Oxymoron - cryptophreak
http://danieldelaney.net/ux-developer-is-an-oxymoron/
======
cjcenizal
I'm a developer with a background in design. In my career I've built and
maintained UI component frameworks in SCSS and React, built web apps, and
collaborated with designers and product owners to improve the app's UI and UX.
As the builder of these products, I'm usually the first one to actually
experience the them, so I'm in the strongest position to notice problems and
suggest improvements.

So, yes, there is such a thing as a UX/UI developer/engineer.

